# Aufstellpool erfahrungen



## juerg_we (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
da ich von meinen enkeln den auftrag bekommen habe für nächstes jahr einen pool zu 
errichten,wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand hier so ein ultra frame pool von int.... oder 
bestw.... hat, diese teile mit einem stahlrohrrahmen mit dieser super folie,kein stahlwandpool.
wenn ich mir so durchlese wie dick das die folie ist (am boden ca 0.5mm und an der wand ca 0.7mm)
kommen mir doch irgendwie zweifel ob diese dinger halten zum toben.
da wir hier im forum ja foliendicken von 0.5 bis 1.15 mm in einem loch haben wo die folie ja gehalten wird ,und diese pools mit min (mir schweben so 4.5m im durchmesser vorund 1m höhe) 12000l wasser gefüllt sind und frei stehen ,ooojee.
hat jemand so einen pool,kann mir jemand seine erfahrungen auch mit löchern flicken mitteilen?
hält der eine arschbombe aus(100 kg)(bin nicht ich)
danke im vorraus
Jürgen


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Sep. 2017)

Ich hatte 3 jahre so ein Teil von bestw..... 12000l    86 cm hoch alledings ohne Stahlstreben sondern mit einem luftgefülltem Wulst oben. Die Beckenfolie hat gehalten die war mit Gewebe verstärkt aber der Luftwulst wurde im 3. Jahr undicht. Vermutlich durch Sonnenschutzcreme die beim einsteigen an den Rand geschmiert wurde...

Meist sind da auch noch so Reparaturflicken dabei.

Das Teil kostete damals 159 € inkl. Pumpe und Filter. Die Modelle mit Stahlgestell dürften länger halten.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2017)

Ich habe seit 2013 so ein Teil mit Luftwulst. War letztes Jahr nicht aufgebaut, aber dieses Jahr wieder. Bis jetzt 2 Flicken auf dem Luftwulst und ich glaube ich muss nächstes Jahr einen Flicken auf die Seite machen.
Für den Preis ist es OK.


----------



## Gartenschere (24. Okt. 2017)

Mein vetter hat ein Aufstellpool mit Metalwänden er ist ganz zufrieden damit 
gibt es ja in verschiedenen größen
und teilweise auch sehr günstig schon


----------

